# travelin rambling in chat about mountains an shit



## travelin (Mar 31, 2013)

ok, the chat will scroll away so after this big rant no one saw on chatbox i decided to copy and paste it here. you may laugh and say "dumbass" you may take one tidbit i blathered about and save your life... up to you.

33 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
out west in the mountains. fire. watch out for it. do not run from fire by going up a draw. it will outrun you coming up a canyon, try to cross over a ridge line and go DOWN and around it. if all else fails start a backfire and get at least fifty feet from the begining and lay down and hope you live
32 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
its called a blow up and its killed more than one fire crew. the fire gets to running up a draw or canyon and it creates a firestorm effect and goes very very fast
30 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
at night if it is very cold, down lower by running water is better. if its not all that cold upslope away from water is better, air is not so damp up away from the water
27 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
ok, watcing snow white and the huntsman and the evil queen is like ten times hotter than that silly girl they got playing snow white
23 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
do not build your fire over an overhanging rock. in the mountains there a lot of places you will find little overhangs that look lik they would be perfect for shelter but the rock will take the fires heat and sometimes BREAK and this lovely overhang will suddenly become ten tons of rock entombing you
23 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
ok shit, at the begining up there i meant do not build fire UNDER
22 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
do not walk along the tops of ridges. you can be seen a long long ways
21 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
keep your food in seperate bags and have plenty of rope to hang food bags in trees.
20 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
choose your stopping spot with plenty of daylight left. this gives you time to get a good look around, plan your camp, gather firewood if you need it and build shelter or pitch tent
19 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
if its cold and you need fire, gather up however much you judge will last untill you move the next day. then go out and gather a pile five times that size
17 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
a good strategy is to make an eating camp and a sleeping camp at least five hundred feet apart. once you have your sleeping camp setup, go about five hundred feet away and make your cooking fire and eat right there and cache the cooking implements and the rest of your food in a tree. have nothing but water in your sleeping camp. absolute emergency rations like the sealed lifeboat rations can be kept on person as long as they are unopened
16 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
dont get drunk, dont get high. do that shit when you are stopped in a group and have plenty good shelter
14 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
have a good stout walking stick. have good wool socks. advisable to wear wicking socks under wool socks.
13 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
have a good rain poncho and have a pack cover and have everything in ziplocks inside your pack. it is amazing how fast a rain will come on you and how freakin cold mountain rain can get
12 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
remember you are out there and there you are. there are no 711's and there is no "daddy come get me". often you will be completely out of cell coverage.
10 minutes ago -  

 travelin:
the mountains will kill you graveyard dead and you have to be alert and aware of your surroundings and DONT do stupid shit, no "hey watch this" shit. just keep your head about yourself, read shit like ive written here and do some more research on what you want to take and go and enjoy and LIVE LIVE LIVE


----------



## thapoet (Mar 31, 2013)

all on point, all factual... nice post travelin. i am always learning, and when it comes to wilderness living especially in mountainous climates, one can never know enough. very easy to wind up turning into an alexander supertramp popsicle or bacon for buzzards... mas much knowledge as one can gain, knowing ones limits is major... i once told a friend o' mine that if he was such a survivalist, why not sit on his sofa for three days and not eat anything, only allow himself one bottle of water per day... this was to simulate a situation where he might be injured and unable to move from camp and have to ration water and not be able to hunt or fish.... after 2 days, he admitted that mental limits and lack of mental conditioning led him to go to mcdonalds and get a double quarter pounder with cheese.... now, put that into context, lol.....


----------

